# Rotisserie Suckling Pig Flavour Tips!?



## chefyanick (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I just purchased a 35 lb Suckling Pig. I have a custom built rotisserie w/ electric motor, and I need tips!

First things first... Wood... or store bought charcoal.

I plan on using a brine for my pig for about 2 days. Inside the pig I will be stuffing with various ingredients and sewing shut during cooking. Lastly I will prepare a basting sauce.

I have come to you fine chefs and cooks for advice on flavoring!

Please let me know your ideas for brine, stuffing, and basting sauce.

Thanks very kindly!

-Yanick


----------



## sticky (Apr 16, 2010)

I always wanted to try something I saw on Anthony Bourdin's No Reservations.  He was in South East Asia and the people cooking were hand turning a whole pig over a wood pit.  It was stuffed with garlic, lemon grass, galangal, etc.  And then basted with coconut milk like every 30min.  I have yet to try this but I always wanted to.  The result was crispy almost candied skin and most flavorful meat.  You could still do the brine (maybe incorporate fish sauce and palm sugar for the SE asian flavor).  And defineatly use wood for the fire.  That's what I would do anyways..


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

ChefYanick said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I just purchased a 35 lb Suckling Pig. I have a custom built rotisserie w/ electric motor, and I need tips!
> 
> ...


35 pounds is a bit large for a "suckling" pig. I run into the same trouble here as it's just not cost effective for farmers to sell them any smaller. I can get 25 pounders if I convince them I will still pay their price but I just haven't found a source for smaller ones locally. Finding one with the skin on is even harder.

As far as wood or charcoal......BOTH!

I use Royal Oak lump charcoal that I pick up at Wally World. It's about $6.50 for ten pounds this year. For basting I like a good old Carolina Vinegar with a bit of sugar, Salt and red peppers that I let steep and then allow to set for at least a day in advance.

Hope it turns out well!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

We've been meaning to spit roast a baby pig this summer, will probably do it in September when the weather is tolerable.  But we do spit roast a lamb every year with much success.  If I were doing a pig I'd follow a similar procedure and stuff it with quartered lemons, whole garlic cloves, and lots of fresh thyme - season the inside liberally.  I would also make slits in the legs and stuff with garlic.  For a baste I would use a vinegraitte made with olive oil, lemon, dijon, and thyme, salt and pepper.  The simpler the better.

My husband is in charge of the fire.  He uses royal oak charcoal.  You start off with a little bit of charcoal near the front and back end leaving the middle unheated for now.  He has a chimney near by to light the charcoal when he needs to add.  I spend the year collecting bits and pieces of wood that taste good.  I collect oregano and thyme stems, rosemary stems, and grape stems and throw them on to the fire periodically.  They have a wonderful aroma.

I am not a fan of brining, have never liked the taste of brined meat.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Charcoal all the way man. You don't kneed to brine but I have always thought it would be a neat experiment to see if that made any difference. Let me know if it yields a more tender pig.

The most important thing is that you secure the spine to the spit properly. If you do not do this then as the pig cooks the meat will shrink and it will flop around. This will ruin your spit bar and motor. See photo below to see how to secure it properly. Basically a u bolt will do.

I would not stuff the belly you will greatly increase the cooking time and as a result the outside meat will get over cooked. Remember 1 hour per 10 pounds and your good.

Don't use wire to secure the feet. You can use butchers twine which will work just fine but I actually use heavy duty plastic twist ties now (they work great and no one eats the feat anyway).

To test your fire hold your hand above the coals and count to five. If you can't count to five then it is too hot (or is it three?).

Here are photos of my pig roast:

http://www.cheftalk.com/gallery/album/view/id/13/user_id/7889

Submit


----------



## chefyanick (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow!

That U-Bolt idea is fantastic! I will do the potatoes just like yours underneath the pig.

Did you add them Raw?

Since I have never roasted one before I plan on using an instant meat thermometer in the thigh without touching the bone. Is going just by look safe?

As far as stuffing, it is purely for flavoring. So far i have apples and garlic and onion in mind, with rosemary and thyme.

For the brine, I saw on food networks "The Best Thing I ever Ate : Meat-Fest " A place in Florida brined there pig for 2 days, then oven roasted it. ( not all the flavoring listed) Looked Great! Not too sure if I should create a simple brine, or an extravagant one.

How far above the coals should the pig be?

Thanks for the pictures!

Tons of help.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I par-boiled the potatoes. Put them in cold water, brought it up to a boil and pulled them off the fire and let them site for 30 minutes. I tossed them with olive oil, lemon, garlic (how Greek of me), onions, salt pepper.

Try the brine that sounds really excellent. I want to try it also it just requires a ton of space to do that.

You definitely want to use an instant read thermometer to check the temp.


----------



## chefyanick (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone think this would be a bad basting sauce?

1 quart of apple cider vinegar

garlic

1 whole dried red chilli

and a bunch of tied up rosemary

let sit for a week or two

baste with this during the last half of cooking every 30 min


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

ChefYanick,

Sounds sour to me. You actually don't have to baste a pig much since there is so much fat. I would cut the vinegar with a little olive oil


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know how the brine will affeft the texture of the meat.  The purpose of spit roasting is that you cook it low and slow until the meat falls apart.  It's plenty fatty, it's not like pork chops that may dry out.  Testing with a thermometer is always a good idea but also make sure that the meat pulls back away from the joints.  That means it's cooked also. 

You always begin by placing the spit on the top hook the farthest away from the fire.  Every few hours lower the spit closer to the fire until it ends up on the bottom hook in the last hour.  Low and slow is the name of the game.

Your basting sauce sounds great.  I would add some kind of oil to it as well though.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That was my concern as well with the brining. I really believe that if you brine the pig for 2 days then you need to dry it out in the fridge for 2-3 days as well. It is similar to brining a chicken or turkey and let it dry after the brine so the skin crisps up.

I wanted to try it more of an experiment to see the end product. There is no way I would try that first time with friends at a party.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

My basic mop is 50/50 olive oil cider vinegar. You can add other flavors to this base.


----------



## chefyanick (Jun 30, 2010)

E.V.O.O. it is

who else hates Rachel Ray?

haha

My goal for a brine is to jack up the flavor. I'm not worried about tenderness.

So far my mind is shouting apples. Pork and apples go hand in hand.

So why not apple juice (or apple cider?) cut with water and  some salt. I want the apple to leave its mark on every piece of that pig.  I thought of the cider vinegar, but was not sure about leaving a pig in acid overnight. 2 days in a brine may interfere with the texture of the pig. What about only 24 hours?

After the brine I would hose off. Then use like a whole roll of bounty to dry that piggy up.

Why 2-3 days in a fridge? Sure some of the excess moisture would leak out... but the cooking promotes that too. I typically just use a bunch of paper towel after a good rinse.


----------



## chefyanick (Jun 30, 2010)

Is there any other way of infusing apples into the piggy? Maybe I should just raise a pig with nothing but apples. Slap a nipple on an apple and feed it myself.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Inject

BDL


----------



## chefyanick (Jun 30, 2010)

I am at a cross if I should use a stick of cinnamon in the basting sauce...

Yes apples go with cinnamon, but on a pig???


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Whenever I try something new I always make it as simply as possible so that I can get a real account of what went wrong or right during the process and to get the most basic flavor.  I remember when I first tried making duck breast I cooked it with salt and pepper and served it with steamed green beans.  Since then I've experimented with fruits, honeys, spices, and adventurous side dishes one notch up at a time.  I really would hate to see a suckling pig attended by friends and family who will then be disappointed that it tastes like apple pie.  But to each his own.  Cinnamon, really?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

ChefYanick said:


> Anyone think this would be a bad basting sauce?
> 
> 1 quart of apple cider vinegar
> 
> ...


I guess I'm the odd man out because I would never baste with oil. There's already plenty of fat in the pig. The last thing I want is more oil dripping in my fire. I would skip the rosemary. Herbs can turn bitter in a heartbeat. I also don't want any strong flavors. Just mild pork with a light smoke and some twang on the skin. I forgot to mention that I do mix in wood chunks (apple or cherry) with my charcoal. I like the garlic idea as long as the cloves are left whole to infuse the sauce but IMO you need to balance that sour with at least some sugar. I don't think you are going to need to baste that often.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't overcomplicate with too much mopping.  A great deal of the pleasure of a whole pig is the cracklings -- yet you seem intent on making the  skin soggy. 

Brining is not the same thing as marinating. The purpose of brining, which includes lots of salt, is to keep the meat moist -- which isn't usually much of an issue with a whole pig, even a small one.  I think you may mean marinating. 

Marinating for flavor isn't as efficient as injecting, and has other problems with a piece as large as a whole pig.  The answer is injection.

If you want rosemary -- get a LOT, soak it, and throw some on the fire occasonally.  You can do the same with whole heads of garlic.  You won't actually get that much smoke penetration, but your backyard will smell GREAT.

Finally, get the past hardwood lump charcoal you can afford and that's reasonably available in your area (charcoal tends to be local).  The Royal Oak sold at Wal-Mart is fine, but not great compared to -- say -- Lazzeri Mesquite.  Mesquite is an especially good choice for an open pit because it brings so much more taste than most other charcoals.

If you like, you can mix every twenty pound bag of charcoal with about five pounds of hardwood chunks -- preferably pecan, hickory, oak or a fruitwood like cherry, pear or a citrus.  Grape cuttings are also very good.  If you bury the chunks in the fire so your chunks or cuttings won't just flame up, it actually will get some smoke into the meat. 

You actually could use an all hardwood fire if you like, but you'll have to start with fairly large pieces (fireplace logs at a minimum), burn them down to coals in a separate pit, and transfer them to your rotisserie's pit on an as needed basis.  Obviously, it's a major pain.  Worth it?  If you have the space, the help, the tools and the extra pit, yes.  For 92.7% of us, no.

Rethink your mop.  You don't really need to mop a whole pig on a rotisserie.  It won't penetrate the skin, and only interfere with the crisping process. 

One thing you may not have thought of is what do with the pig once it's cooked.  Cut and clean a piece of 2"x12" plank and have it standing by so you can pull the spit from the pig.  Meanwhile, make sure there's a large enough space at your buffet table for the plank.  When the pig is done, and the spit removed, dress the plank and pig with garnish, and move the whole shebang to the serving table.  If you don't want to use a plank, fine.  Just make sure you know what you're going to do, who's going to help you do it, and whether you need tools and gloves ready.

The highest hurdle in your case is obviously a tendency to over-do.  Keep it simple.  Don't overcomplicate.  Inject, don't marinate.  Enjoy yourself.

Good luck,

BDL


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I only mop the ribs when I am cooking pork. Shoulders I pretty much ignore other than flipping every so often. Mustard slather, rub, put on to cook and no peeking. If you are using a covered rotisserie you add time to the cook every time you open the door.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Mary,

The OP appears to planning to cook a whole piglet, open-pit, spitted on a rotisserie.  As I read it, your recommendation is also, "don't mop."  Yes?  No?

BDL


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I would probably mop the ribs so they don't dry out and cook to fast. As you mentioned an injection can go a long ways for adding deep flavor. Personally when I eat BBQ pork I am looking for the pork taste to be up front and not hidden in strong flavors.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't think he is talking about marinating he is talking about brining. As for too much oil in your fire that doesn't happen because the spit should have a trough with the potatoes in the center.

BDL is correct about over mopping/basting. The pig has plenty of fat to baste itself and in my experience you end up with crispier skin if you don't over baste.

One of the biggest mistakes I see people make is just not seasoning the skin (Salt) enough.


----------



## chefyanick (Jun 30, 2010)

Right.

So I think you guys are right when you say injection... But the question is.. Besides the hams and shoulders, where should I inject? and how much? Right before cooking, or the night before?

I've read many articles of using a brine for the pig, as well as curing it overnight in salt. The cure does sound safer.

For the baste, I will go by look. Not by plan.

I've read about testing the temp in the shoulders and ham during cooking, so you can adjust your coals to compensate even cooking. Anyone do that?

As far as having height settings for my spit.. Is that really needed?

My rotisserie is a drum, cut in half. A sturdy shaft with forks to hold meat. I will be using U-bolts as well.  Now to create two even strips inside of my drum I will need to devise sort of a barrier a bit. Like a steel pipe diameter 6-8 inches cut in half to cradle potatoes. Will that interrupt potato browning?

Would apples be too wet for a stuffing inside the pig?

I am absolutely going for rosemary and thyme, because its all my garden can offer right now that matches. Onions and garlic as well.


----------



## chefyanick (Jun 30, 2010)

So the pig roast BBQ is this weekend!

I have everything planned... Any final tips anyone?

I have had a BBQ custom made just like Nicko's picture there.

Should be great!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't be afraid to use foil if one part of the pig is cooking to fast, just wrap it around that area. More heat/coals under the hams and front shoulders and less under the rib section will help even out the cooking time.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You had one custom made man? Can you post some picks? What was the cost to get the spit made?

Ok here is my check off list to make sure you have a great pig roast:

Charcoal chimney for getting the coals lit (nice because you don't need lighter fluid)
Real lump charcoal - do not use briquettes
Light the coals 1 hour before you start cooking.
Instant read thermopower to make sure the hind quarters are cooked.
heavy duty plastic twist ties (these are for securing the feet, don't worry they won't melt and no one eats the feet anyway).
Butchers twine to sew the belly
solid 4 foot table with several sheets of heavy duty carboard to cut the pig on. Unless you have a huge cutting board. 
plastic gloves - surgical gloves for handling the pig when it is done
Bowl of ice water to dip your hands to to cool them off while cutting up the meat.
Remember about 1 hour per 10# of meat. Don't go any bigger than 50#. In my opinion 40-45# is the perfect size.

P.S. Have a nice loaf of crusty bread and a good bottle/s of wine. Dip the bread in the fat drippings, sip some wine and remember that Today, Life is Good.


----------



## the-boy-nurse (Aug 9, 2010)

Two words, Cuban Mojo. equal part olive oil, sour orange juice (or equal parts orange juice and lime juice), garlic thinly sliced, cumin and oregano.  Fry the spices in oil until fragrant stir in juice, bring to boil, salt to taste. Let cool then put in a squirt bottle. Shake it up and splash on the pork as desired.


----------



## robertwhite (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi..!!

For brining I'd use plain salty water. I would make sure to season stuffing really well. Basting sause I am not sure about. I'd say some sort of vinegrete bais with the herbs and seasoning you personaly like. For example I add paprika almost everywhere because I like it so much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

the boy nurse has it right! i like to soak the pig in brine overnight and then inject a marinade directly into the flesh a couple hours before roasting; something that's a mixture of sweet, sour, and spicy. i'm also a fan of the solid food injector. it's the best for getting cloves of garlic right under the skin


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You brine the whole pig overnight and then inject a marinade? Does the skin even get crispy? I can only imagine sitting in all that water for 24 hours it becomes a soggy mess. Usually when you brine something you need to let dry a bit before roasting so that the skin will be able to crisp.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Nicko, I think the brining advice might apply to one of those hypothetical pigs you hear about being imported these days.  Butchers supply fairies with hypothetical pigs, and the fairies dry the pigs by fanning them with their wings.  It's a little expensive, but a real party pleaser.

As a big fan of both brining and injecting and as a veteran of more than a few pig roasts -- including MIM -- I've never seen a pig brined AND injected.  Doesn't mean it can't be done, but I'd fear taking a good thing too far.

Something else to think of, unless it's either a small animal or you have a spare bathtub and a friendly ogre to help, brining a whole pig bigger than 50lbs is not an easy enterprise.  Even less so, if you've actually done it.

Finally, if the question of where to inject still stands... Inject anywhere there's enough meat to stick the needle into.  Besides the hams and picnics, that includes the cushion, the belly, the loins, and so on.

BDL


----------



## the-boy-nurse (Aug 9, 2010)

Just a point of clarification, the mojo is meant as a sauce to be *served* with the pig not to be splashed on while cooking. Basting/mopping a pig seems kind of a waste as the flavor would have a hard time getting near the meat through the most impermeable of all semipermeable membranes, the skin.

Hey BDL where can I get one of those pigs with the fairies, my daughter would love it, and maybe they could help do the dishes.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Provided by better butchers Oz-wide.

BDL


----------

